# looked at a new canned ham



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

well i stopped by the can-am dealer today while i was on my way back from getting some more brute replacement parts. they tried getting me to walk out the door with a 2010 outlander base model for 9100 tax and all. Is it a good deal? plus we was talking and he said the xmr didnt come with gorilla axle, they jus stick gorilla stickers on the axles.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

That's a good price i believe! 

I'm telling you, you would love it!!! I love my outty max!!! It would be tough to go back to a brute after riding my max!!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah i took the xt with some 30 backs for a spin and i couldnt believe the power for a stock bike. i think the dealer said only mod on it was a green dalton spring


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I can't look at them....I want one so bad I can't stand it anymore. Just hoping one day soon I will be able to go buy one. They are just unreal for power. If I was you I would have bought it...lol.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

At an ATV event in AZ last month I got to test ride the new Outlander Xxc. Man...she had me like a 2K callgirl. It was not easy giving it back... What a ride. The only issue...here thay are right at 13K.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> At an ATV event in AZ last month I got to test ride the new Outlander Xxc. Man...she had me like a 2K callgirl. It was not easy giving it back... What a ride. The only issue...here thay are right at 13K.


Its just a small monthly payment! Just get you one. you'll thank yourself everytime you ride it! :bigok:


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

I'm presently shopping for a Can am and here the X mr is 17k (yeah, HOLY CRAP!!) and the X xc sittin at 16 n change. I wish I could justify that expense, but that is rediculous for a toy. I will end up with an Outlander just doubt it'll be the X mr.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

MonsterRenegade said:


> Its just a small monthly payment! Just get you one. you'll thank yourself everytime you ride it! :bigok:


I know...I Know...that's been on my mind. I got the fever...


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I would rather have a Outlander than the XMR if it was me...lot cheaper and you can do most of it cheaper...lol. Call Amy at Bert's mega mall....they have some great deals. You can still find some 08's & up left over 650 & 800 for $6500-$7500 in some places. Bert will ship it to you for a great price. SSCARD on HL got a few from them for a great deal. There is also a place in Virgina that carries a lot of left overs from bought out dealers for cheap. Just put some time in searching and you can find a great deal....a while back I was close to getting one....I found a lot of great deals after looking only a week.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I did hear the thing about stock axles. chime in if you know,,, but the story I got is gorilla seals leak and tear a lot faster than stock. C.A. don't wanna warranty them.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Can-Am stock axles are the best stock axles out there...I still like the XMR but I would have wanted real snorkels on a bike like that....those will get a lot of water in them.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Yea, I can vouch for Canned Ham's axles being pretty tough, I ride with a guy that has been through a couple of prop shafts, and 4 (yes 4) rear diffs and is still rolling on the stock axles on all 4s, bike has been on either 30" Silverbacks or 31" Outlaws since the day he brought it home in 08 and he has a VERY heavy thumb.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep...Prop shafts and transmissions seem to be their weak place.


----------



## CoWillie (May 31, 2010)

If you're going to buy a new Outty, don't forget to ask about the price of the first service. Over $300.00 is insane. :yikes: Pissed me off. Made me wish I'd bought a brute. Luckily, I found another Can-Am dealer that didn't try to screw their customers. :117835:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

CoWillie said:


> If you're going to buy a new Outty, don't forget to ask about the price of the first service. Over $300.00 is insane. :yikes: Pissed me off. Made me wish I'd bought a brute. Luckily, I found another Can-Am dealer that didn't try to screw their customers. :117835:


The first service on my Brute was $260... so not much difference... I wish I would have known, or I would have done it myself!!!


----------



## CoWillie (May 31, 2010)

Thing about the Can-Am is the computer hook up. If it's as important as they say it is to check out the system... they've got you by the nuts -hence the price- . By checking with some other dealers, I found an honest dealer that did the service for less than $100. I just wish I'd known about all this before I bought a Can-Am. You pay a higher price for the bike AND higher price for the up keep. I can just imagine what it will be like if something actually breaks. One things for sure... I won't set foot in the Birmingham dealership where I bought my Outty.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

As far as the "1st service" goes, that's just about any brand bike you by. Its all up to the dealer if they wanna rape you over the coals or not. There are definitely better dealers out there, just gotta look around a bit. Any dealer that you allow to screw you over-will!! 

Its ultimately up to you whether you go with the can am or keep the brute. No doubt either will do anything you wanna do and take you there with loads of fun along the way. I loved both my brutes (06 & 08) and after only putting maybe 5-6 hrs on my new outty, i'm pretty sure i will stay with the can am. Power!!!!!!!!! 

I think you definitely found a good deal price wise also!


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

CoWillie said:


> Thing about the Can-Am is the computer hook up. If it's as important as they say it is to check out the system... they've got you by the nuts -hence the price- . By checking with some other dealers, I found an honest dealer that did the service for less than $100. I just wish I'd known about all this before I bought a Can-Am. You pay a higher price for the bike AND higher price for the up keep. I can just imagine what it will be like if something actually breaks. One things for sure... I won't set foot in the Birmingham dealership where I bought my Outty.


I find this post pretty funny! I payed more for it and now i pay more to fix it, what the heck did you expect? If you trade in your Toyota and buy a BMW do you think the BMW will be cheaper to fix! :thinking:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

MonsterRenegade said:


> I find this post pretty funny! I payed more for it and now i pay more to fix it, what the heck did you expect? If you trade in your Toyota and buy a BMW do you think the BMW will be cheaper to fix! :thinking:


And that's life. When my Dodge needs to go in, I don't sweat it, but when my Cadi needs something, I expect several extra zeros on the bill. Like the power antena, 600 bucks to buy and install a GM power antena. 400 for a motor mount plus installation...liquid filled, but still. Fortuantly she doesn't need things too often. I'm sure its kinda like that for the C/A. It would be worth it.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

It is worth it but only if you can afford it. If you have to count the change in your piggy bank to buy a Can Am it is probably not the bike for you because they are very exspensive to fix. I was quoted $1200 to have a water pump diaphram replaced. (in the motor) Do i think thats alot of dough, sure. am i going to complain and bash Can Am, NO! I knew what I was getting into when I bought it and still think my bike is worth every penny!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Honestly, I just don't get it. Why would you pay more and not get anything out of it.
If I traded in a Toyota for a BMW, I expect a BMW. Yes it will cost more to fix, when it breaks. But it shouldn't break easily, or for a long time. That's why I'm paying what I'm paying when I buy it.

From the stories I'm reading here, changing a $14 seal on my brute every six months ain't a bad deal.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i will say this canam are so overrated...yes they are fast yes they are good in pits if thats what you do....for me it is about turning big tires easy and riding every mudhole in casual style....when your on a gade you come back completely filthy and have no rack room for nothing...and outtys well to me there not the best looking and yes that is just a opinion but when riding a canam it isnt like there that much difference cept when in a pit racing and that is because of the trailing arms.....i am not a racer im a normal one hand beer one hand throttle kind of guy and yes i love my brute but no it isnt my fav either....if i were in the market for a new bike i can promise ya it wouldnt be a can ham but more so a kitty most likely and knock me if ya want but that is the bike that fits my needs and not fits everyone elses hype......when brute comes out with a 850 or something i promise ya 800 canam will be knocked on.


----------



## CoWillie (May 31, 2010)

Yes I guess I'm having to learn a lesson the hard way. I guess it IS kinda funny... I actually thought if I stretch the budget to buy a better built machine I'd spend less on repairs. Is it bashing Can-Am to admit I made a mistake by buying one? Seems like a pretty tough machine so far. My fifth ATV and my third new one over the years. Just my first Can-Am and the first time I've ever been quoted such a ridiculous price to get a machine serviced.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I feel that pain paid $300 for oil in my wifes Benz, suggested work topped out at just under $2,800.00. status sucks. keeping my truck .gas oil, brakes and tires....paid for.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I do know that a Can-Am Outlander will be my next bike if all possible. Yes, They have a few issues...but all bikes do. I like the raw power they have and the things you can go with them. In the big bore V-Twins they do have the best built motor hands down IMO....The Rotax is hard to beat. I don't like their frames but oh well...the frame mod is easy to do....other than that I love them for trail riding or racing.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> I do know that a Can-Am Outlander will be my next bike if all possible. Yes, They have a few issues...but all bikes do. I like the raw power they have and the things you can go with them. In the big bore V-Twins they do have the best built motor hands down IMO....The Rotax is hard to beat. I don't like their frames but oh well...the frame mod is easy to do....other than that I love them for trail riding or racing.


I feel the same way. They are on the leading edge of innovation and technology and for that you will pay more but... you will get more. And I believe in the long run, it will cost less in upkeep then others. At least Can Am is listening to the customer and responding. Kawie has had deaf ears for years IMO.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Your not telling me anything...lol. I thought emailing Kawie from the dealer email would help....lmao. They won't listen to anything. I love the Brutes...but they need to listen to the people who actually ride them.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

As long as the Brute remains the best bang for the buck, and people keep buying them, Kawi will never listen. It will take a reduction in sales to get their attention.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i own both now .. i wanted another brute .but i wanted something that 2 people could ride cause my son is starting to go with us on some smaller rides he is to young for the adult rides. i don't follow the crowd i like what can am has to offer i havent got to ride it yet but i will hopefully towards the end of the week .. everyone knows that all things with tires has there good and bads .. just have to deal with them ...


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

True..:haha:
If it has wheels or a skirt, you can't afford it !!! LOL !!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

my dad told me boobies or tires no matter what make model or brand it will give you trouble


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

MonsterRenegade said:


> I find this post pretty funny! I payed more for it and now i pay more to fix it, what the heck did you expect? If you trade in your Toyota and buy a BMW do you think the BMW will be cheaper to fix! :thinking:


I don't have much experience with Can Am ....they might be the greatest thing since a pocket on a shirt for all I know ....but I found it funny that you mentioned BMW and Toyota. I had a (new) BMW 325i ....the worst vehicle I ever owned....the dealer kept it more than I did. It left me stranded more than once. I had a (used) Toyota Camry. I put 270,000 miles on it with no problems other than basic maintenance....still ran great when I got rid of it.

Moral of the story - Name Brands and high $ price tags don't neccessarily mean better quality but it usually does mean more expensive. ...that goes for wheels and skirts


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol hell if u ask me a toyota is expensive to work on. my tundra made me cringe ever time something went wrong but my chevy is cheap to work on and hasnt been in the shop as much. we have a group of guys around here that call their selves the soggy bottom boys and they r some pretty serious riders and every video ive seen and every time i see them at canal rd most are on cam-ams


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Coolwizard said:


> I don't have much experience with Can Am ....they might be the greatest thing since a pocket on a shirt for all I know ....but I found it funny that you mentioned BMW and Toyota. I had a (new) BMW 325i ....the worst vehicle I ever owned....the dealer kept it more than I did. It left me stranded more than once. I had a (used) Toyota Camry. I put 270,000 miles on it with no problems other than basic maintenance....still ran great when I got rid of it.
> 
> Moral of the story - Name Brands and high $ price tags don't neccessarily mean better quality but it usually does mean more expensive. ...that goes for wheels and skirts


I was just using them to make a point, ive never owned either of them. but i know that BMW cost more to buy and definetly to fix. that was my only point. You dont buy a more exspensive car because you think it will be cheaper to fix. generally when something cost more it is because it has more luxary, power, and greater resale value. Can Am has all of these!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

walker said:


> i own both now .. I wanted another brute .but i wanted something that 2 people could ride cause my son is starting to go with us on some smaller rides he is to young for the adult rides. I don't follow the crowd i like what can am has to offer i havent got to ride it yet but i will hopefully towards the end of the week .. Everyone knows that all things with tires has there good and bads .. Just have to deal with them ...


 still waiting on some pics guy!!!!!!!

And cristi says look her up on facebook!!!!


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> i will say this canam are so overrated...yes they are fast yes they are good in pits if thats what you do....for me it is about turning big tires easy and riding every mudhole in casual style....when your on a gade you come back completely filthy and have no rack room for nothing...and outtys well to me there not the best looking and yes that is just a opinion but when riding a canam it isnt like there that much difference cept when in a pit racing and that is because of the trailing arms.....i am not a racer im a normal one hand beer one hand throttle kind of guy and yes i love my brute but no it isnt my fav either....if i were in the market for a new bike i can promise ya it wouldnt be a can ham but more so a kitty most likely and knock me if ya want but that is the bike that fits my needs and not fits everyone elses hype......when brute comes out with a 850 or something i promise ya 800 canam will be knocked on.


Sounds to me like you need a sidexside with powersteering, A generator in the bed powering a small fridge and a flip out stereo/dvd player so you can watch desperate house wifes while you ride with your zipper door canvas cab cover so you dont get your house shoe's dirty! lol Its all in good fun buddy, no body is dogging your brute or kitty


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I wanna know if the guys bashing the can am's have ever ridden one?? I bashed them before i ever rode one...just ask emc!! Lol

after riding his max for maybe 30 mins, i knew i wanted one when the time for a new bike rolled around!


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

MonsterRenegade said:


> generally when something cost more it is because it has more luxary, power, and greater resale value. Can Am has all of these!


Like I said, I don't really know much about Can Am, so I'm not bashing them ...you may be right about the luxury (although I don't see the Renegade as a luxury vehicle), power, and resale ...but I really don't see them being worth $4-5k more than a brute or any other quad.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Coolwizard said:


> Like I said, I don't really know much about Can Am, so I'm not bashing them ...you may be right about the luxury (although I don't see the Renegade as a luxury vehicle), power, and resale ...but I really don't see them being worth $4-5k more than a brute or any other quad.


 Renegade is definetly not luxary!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Outty max ftw!!!! Definitely luxury!! And i got the "cheap" base model...lol

the limited is super super nice!!! No need for all that kinda goodies, for me anyways.... My .02


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

renegade is a demon of a bike but with a higher price than the multifunctional outlander, so id have to stick with the slightly slower outty if i pull the trigger to get one


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

MonsterRenegade said:


> Sounds to me like you need a sidexside with powersteering, A generator in the bed powering a small fridge and a flip out stereo/dvd player so you can watch desperate house wifes while you ride with your zipper door canvas cab cover so you dont get your house shoe's dirty! lol Its all in good fun buddy, no body is dogging your brute or kitty


 
that just happened .. thats funny i don't care who you are !!!!!!1


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

BRAD, TAKE YOUR SORRY ARSE AND GET THAT GIRL HER OUTTY MAX!! DONT MAKE ME TELL HER ABOUT THE "90 LB PIT BULL" JOKES YOU GOT...:saevilw:

WE WANT PICS!!


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Needs one of those 240b's mounted on the front rack and go ******* huntin!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> BRAD, TAKE YOUR SORRY ARSE AND GET THAT GIRL HER OUTTY MAX!! DONT MAKE ME TELL HER ABOUT THE "90 LB PIT BULL" JOKES YOU GOT...:saevilw:
> 
> WE WANT PICS!!


talked to louisana hydro graphics today should be ready by thursday or friday at latest .. trying to match a color for me and its been a pain in the rectum.. i will take a 240b also for christmas


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

byrd said:


> renegade is a demon of a bike but with a higher price than the multifunctional outlander, so id have to stick with the slightly slower outty if i pull the trigger to get one


 :agreed: I want drillers bike! If someone offers me enough cash for mine I will get one :haha:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

monsterrenegade said:


> needs one of those 240b's mounted on the front rack and go ******* huntin!


sounds like a plan!!!! (and lots of fun!!) getting tired of them shooting at me!!! Lol they just pop up out the sand, pop a few shots, then disappear!! Like ghosts!! Lol


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

walker said:


> talked to louisana hydro graphics today should be ready by thursday or friday at latest .. trying to match a color for me and its been a pain in the rectum.. i will take a 240b also for christmas


 GIVE XTREME HYDROGRAPHICS A CALL. WWW.CAMODIP.COM THEY ARE IN QUITMAN, LA (JUST SOUTH OF RUSTON ON HWY 167) THEY DO REAL GOOD WORK ALSO. TALK TO ANGEL


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

I think thats who he is going with


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I know they do alot of work for mckinney honda in ruston and a couple other dealers i would expect. They turned in a big company pretty quick. They do great work, that i have seen anyways!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

is that the guy that lives near jubal .. if so he trying to sale out...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah, same one. Hmm, didnt know that. I know they got big real fast!! Was first a real small shop, then very quickly they built much bigger shop and were always packed with work!!! 

Like said, they did real good work the entire time imo. Got quite a few oilfield hardhats dipped for friends, and a couple of guns for other people i've seen done.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> Outty max ftw!!!! Definitely luxury!! And i got the "cheap" base model...lol
> 
> the limited is super super nice!!! No need for all that kinda goodies, for me anyways.... My .02


A friend got the Limited...and all that goes with it. Got to ride it for about 10 minutes. I was spoiled...bad..Then I rode the Xxc...That did it..


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> I wanna know if the guys bashing the can am's have ever ridden one??


I have, more then once too. "The ride says it all", only thing "the ride" told me is my money can be spent in better places. I will also agree that imo Can-Ams are the most overrated things on the market. The only thing they really have going for them is the Rotax engine, I don't like the rear Semi IRS setup, I don't really like the frame setup, they have a glorified 3wd system, they have a *WWWWWAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY* too complicated electrical system, and judging by what I see on every ride I go on I'm just not sold on their reliability for "real world" riding. They dominate the water pit racing true, but for technical "real world" mud riding they are not a very good choice imo.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

HondaGuy said:


> I have, more then once too. "The ride says it all", only thing "the ride" told me is my money can be spent in better places. I will also agree that imo Can-Ams are the most overrated things on the market. The only thing they really have going for them is the Rotax engine, I don't like the rear Semi IRS setup, I don't really like the frame setup, they have a glorified 3wd system, they have a *WWWWWAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY* too complicated electrical system, and judging by what I see on every ride I go on I'm just not sold on their reliability for "real world" riding. They dominate the water pit racing true, but for technical "real world" mud riding they are not a very good choice imo.


Dang! why dont you tell us how you really feel. lmfao:argue:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

:bigok: TAKE IT EASY MAN!! LOL 

LIKE SAID EARLIER, ITS YOUR MONEY, SPEND IT THE WAY YOU LIKE. THE DEBATE OVER THE BETTER BIKE WILL ALWAYS BE THERE! NO MATTER HOW MANY BRANDS THERE ARE, SOMEONE WILL LIKE ONE OVER THE OTHER. AND THE BRUTE AND THE CAN AM ARE BOTH GREAT BIKES EITHER WAY! NO LOSE EITHER WAY


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Thats definitly the first time ive heard a guy that rides a honda down a Canned Ham, lol


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

hoping to be able to ride my Brute this weekend, think i might finally have it all ready for the wife. She's pretty excited to have her own bike


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Driller I have rode one but I'm not bashing canam by no means it just isn't for me I guess


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I heart my Brute, My Brother has an Outty, we give each other grief alot. That said, He enjoys the Brute, I enjoy time on the Outty. Both good Bikes, and each its own set of issues.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Can't we all just get along ?
:WAYV:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm gonna be straight up... I hate Can-Am cuz I can't afford it! :nutkick: boy would I love to have a Rene!!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I am gonna be honest with everybody here, KYMCO FTW!!!!! There I said it.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

TX4PLAY said:


> I am gonna be honest with everybody here, KYMCO FTW!!!!! There I said it.


 
i got 1 of those to ... where the heck have you been


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

what is a kymco?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

MonsterRenegade said:


> what is a kymco?


cheap chinese 4 wheeler ...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^ that isn't 100% accurate..

They do have some nice sxs. Walker, be sure to look at the kymco sxs they have at house of cycles when you get her bike. When i bought mine they had a black one pretty tricked out, with lift and 28" backs. Looked real nice....i think he said it only had around 40 hp though. It was a 500 cc. He did say they had an 800 cc coming out in the near future. It is already out in europe, but was going through issues with the exhaust regulations here in the usa.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> ^ that isn't 100% accurate..
> 
> They do have some nice sxs. Walker, be sure to look at the kymco sxs they have at house of cycles when you get her bike. When i bought mine they had a black one pretty tricked out, with lift and 28" backs. Looked real nice....i think he said it only had around 40 hp though. It was a 500 cc. He did say they had an 800 cc coming out in the near future. It is already out in europe, but was going through issues with the exhaust regulations here in the usa.


 Only 40hp? so it runs like a brute! guess it is cheap :bigeyes: lol


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Monsterbrute750 im just messin! dont get fired up!


----------

